
The Booth Multiplier, HEC-1 and the worlds first floppy - nickt
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-35924858
======
macbob
Here is his paper describing the principles of computing, as it was in 1947:
[http://bobmackay.com/Booth/Booth.html](http://bobmackay.com/Booth/Booth.html).

